# All encompassing Pre-Available Refit Thread



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*The End Is In Sight !*

Well guy's just got a post from Mega 1 from Megahobbies in regards to the Pl Big E Refit Quote (Hello this kit will be ready to ship out the week of April 18th. The first run I was told by my AMT/ERTL rep is sold out. Get your orders in if you havent done so yet. Everybody is going to have them out of stock before you know it.) Quote So, If this accurate We shall have this kit in our grubby paws sometime next week and hopefuly there will be little to nit-pick about this kit but I am not holding my breath

AZbuilder 
John Davis

BTW This kit has been a long time in coming, just about a year since it was announced by PL at wonderfest.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Hello Quick correction. Just wanted to make that www.Megahobby.com


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 13, 2004)

I sincerely hope that is correct... cuz I wanna get my grubby little paws on at least two of 'em!


----------



## danny39 (May 2, 2003)

I cant wait either....I got four of them on preorder at DollHobby. Gonna start building one the day after I recieve them.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the correction Mega 1. I hope you didn't mind me posting the info.

I wish I could have afforded a 2nd re-fit but one is the limit my wife will let me have so that is better than none lol.

AZbuilder
John Davis


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

AZbuilder said:


> Thanks for the correction Mega 1. I hope you didn't mind me posting the info.
> 
> I wish I could have afforded a 2nd re-fit but one is the limit my wife will let me have so that is better than none lol.
> 
> ...


 Well you could have told her that one was the refit, and the other is the 1701-A


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Yay! I've been checking my bank account at least daily lately to see if Doll-Hobby has charged my order yet.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

AZbuilder said:


> Well guy's just got a post from Mega 1 from Megahobbies in regards to the Pl Big E Refit Quote (Hello this kit will be ready to ship out the week of April 18th. The first run I was told by my AMT/ERTL rep is sold out. Get your orders in if you havent done so yet. Everybody is going to have them out of stock before you know it.) Quote So, If this accurate We shall have this kit in our grubby paws sometime next week and hopefuly there will be little to nit-pick about this kit but I am not holding my breath
> 
> AZbuilder
> John Davis
> ...


I have 2 on pre-order with them. I was wondeing when they would get them. Thanks for the info. I will expect it next week.


----------



## dsscse (Dec 19, 2004)

Silly me (EXCUSE=it was post midnight) when I read AZbuilders thread and read it (swopping post for E-Mail in my mind) as though AZbuilder had received an E-Mail from Meggahobby.com, I immeadiatly shot off my mouth (as you do and isnt email great for that) by sending Rick and Pete a nice have you misplaced my orders or dont love me anymore (cos you two didnt send me an E-Mail).Well in less than 12 hours not even allowing for time difference of 12 hours , Pete Vetri got back to me with the following.
"Hi David no email was sent I just posted that on our message boards and the person copied it on to hobbytalk. Once I get them you will receive a email from us should be soon  ."
Gosh what nice Guys I am glad I stick with them!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Yeah, I preordered with Doll & Hobby too, I wonder if they are going to be shipping soon too? Well, I guess we'll find out soon enough!

Its not like I don't have over 400 other models to build! :tongue:


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

*Dry dock*

There's a whole lot of miniature dry docks out there waiting for this thing to be delivered...


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Yes, I e-mailed D&H too asking for my "ordering status". Thier reply was " No new status, we are waiting on manufacturer to release this item. Thanks"
As far as the "Miniature Spacedocks"- I think they would have to have to be almost 5 feet long if not more to be in scale with the 1/350 Refit.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Oops !*

oops, my bad. I should have stated that in my first post that the info was a reply from annother discussion board and not a direct E-Mail from Megahobby.com but, I am very happy that this kit will finally be in our grubby paws in a week or so depending how long it takes for them to be delivered. I think they are delivered UPS Ground. The End IS In Sight, the long wait is almost over :thumbsup: 


AZbuilder
John Davis


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

AZbuilder said:


> The End IS In Sight, the long wait is almost over


The next long wait will soon begin ... Hopefully for the 1:350 TOS 1701!!
:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## dsscse (Dec 19, 2004)

AZbuilder said:


> oops, my bad. I should have stated that in my first post that the info was a reply from annother discussion board and not a direct E-Mail from Megahobby.com but, I am very happy that this kit will finally be in our grubby paws in a week or so depending how long it takes for them to be delivered. I think they are delivered UPS Ground. The End IS In Sight, the long wait is almost over :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> AZbuilder
> John Davis


No apologies needed John!  
I was tired and miss read your origional post :wave: 
Dave


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

I just got off the phone with Doll and Hobby. I had pre-ordered 4 many many months ago. I was told they are expecting to have them in thier hands on 04/18, and shipping begins then. So if that is correct, we should have ours VERY soon


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

I have my Order in as well. But I won't be building it right away. You need some time for Reflection and a little crying of relief. LOL :wave:


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

[Flounder]This is gonna be great![/Flounder]

Edge


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

Whoohoo  I have my order in at Doll & Hobby. Modeling tools poised for months of fun


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

so now we wait...hopefully we will have it in out sweaty little paws by the end of this week.
need i say it WILL be Polar Lights BEST selling kit of all time.
too bad it looks to be one of their LAST to be produced...


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Think happy thoughts, kids.

After all, ya can't argue with success.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

*Do I understand right,the big wait is over*

Hi,I read that starting the week of April 18th,the big refit E from Polar Lights will start shipping to stores.Is this really true?,Guy Schlicter.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

i dunno,..............i will believe it when i see it !!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I don't know about that, but I noticed the Polar Lights website has removed all mention of it...


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

So, if someone wanted to order one where would one go? If anywhere at this point.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> So, if someone wanted to order one where would one go? If anywhere at this point.


Your best bet would probably go to a model store and pick one up yourself. :thumbsup:
Meaning that all the pre-orders are most likely spoken for. And those who order now will have a loooooooooooooooong wait.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Captain April said:


> Think happy thoughts, kids. After all, ya can't argue with success.


Yeah, but we can argue with success being discontinued without a valid reason!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Right on top of things, huh? :lol:

Yes, according to news that's been all over all the sci fi and hobby message boards, it arrived at RC2's US distribution center last Tuesday, and should be in stores this week or in the next couple of weeks at the latest.


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 13, 2004)

I'll be making a pilgrimage to my local big hobbyshop in the next couple of weeks to get mine... hopefully.


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

I checked with Hobbylinc and it says _Out of Stock, Past due from manufacturers_. My wait better not be long!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy :tongue:  :tongue:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Enterprise was cancelled.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

And no big loss, from most reports.

That has WHAT to do with the 1701 refit kit?


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

I just checked my order status from Hobbylinc and it won't be due until the 25th of this month.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Just called Doll & Hobby..........
They are supposed to get it shipped to their store by tomorrow and D & H will ship next week !


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

DH gets it tomorrow or it starts on its way to them next week?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

D&H is supposed to get it tomorrow.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Awesome! I hope that they have enough to fill all the preorders


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

*Ple*

My local hobby shop said they'll have them Friday. Can't wait.


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

So D&H get's them tues, (really wed. it allways is later), Invetory is stocked (done by thurs.) back orders are checked and earmarked for shipping (3 to 4 weeks, office people are the lazeyest most useless waist of air) then 1 to 30 depending on you're shipping option. So in you're hand in 22 to 52 "bussiness" days.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

*Now that its here,Where do I display the darn thing.*

Hi,Now that it looks like we all will have it very soon,I have a problem.Where the heck am I going to display that 1/350 scale Refit Enterprise.I'm running out of space as it is,I may have to move out of my bedroom and let my models take full occupancy.I take up less space then they do,Guy Schlicter.


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

That's ludicrous, if they get them today, they should be shipping by tomorrow at the latest. Maybe they won't get all of them out, but they should at least START


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Right, cause lord knows Frank doesn't have enything else to stock, inventory, or do down at D&H. He's just sitting around waiting for these so he can send you yours first.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

You mean he's _not_?!?  


Heh... Yeah, it's kinda funny when folks who have no clue how an inventory system works start bitchin' 'n' moanin' about how fast _they'd_ have it out and how everybody who runs a business should have it out w/in five minutes of receiving it, pulling it off the printer or out of the molds....  

And people wonder why it is that people don't stop to think about how many people just at these forums have likely pre-ordered thru D&H - or other online retailers - then multiply that number by... I dunno... 10? to get an idea of how many orders those places get. And that doesn't count people like TrekAce who prolly ordered 20 cases of just these kits. And then there's other stock out there that likely comes in w/the same shipments, boxes to go thru, lots of orders to separate, rebox and ship, etc....


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Confused*



JGG1701 said:


> Just called Doll & Hobby..........
> They are supposed to get it shipped to their store by tomorrow and D & H will ship next week !


I just got off the phone with Doll and Hobby and I was told thatthey do not expect the Refit in for another week to 10 days. Seems we are getting conflicting reports.....DoH!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

How about over there in the corner?


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Any place it will fit.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Hang it down from the ceiling.

James


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

JamesDFarrow said:


> Hang it down from the ceiling.
> 
> James


If you do, make sure the hook is in the stud.... Could be an expensive lesson otherwise, not to mention 60lb test line....:thumbsup:


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Its only a yard long. What's the problem?


----------



## NCC1701-A (Apr 19, 2005)

*And I thought I had angst in my pants for the thing.*

If we are all talking about Doll and Hobby in Deland, I could have told you that weeks ago. I ordered 4 from them and they are waiting just like everyone else.

The orders from the Wharehouse are all being sent by ground shipping doesn't matter who or where.

Its cheaper, oh and there is not going to be a second run, until the final absorbtion of Polarlights bt RC takes place, we may only see a second run if AMT/ERTL decide its feasable for them to do a second round.

Later


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Griffworks said:


> And people wonder why it is that people don't stop to think about how many people just at these forums have likely pre-ordered thru D&H - or other online retailers - then multiply that number by... I dunno... 10? to get an idea of how many orders those places get. And that doesn't count people like TrekAce who prolly ordered 20 cases of just these kits. And then there's other stock out there that likely comes in w/the same shipments, boxes to go thru, lots of orders to separate, rebox and ship, etc....


So... should we storm TrekAce's house, since he'll be the one to blame for any shortages??

José
(lighting up my torch and sharpening my pitchfork)


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

A place is ready for mine. Right on my dining room table! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

I e-mailed Hobbylinc about when they would get a shipment of the big e in 
and I get this!
_Currently we are being informed that the item is not going to be produced.
When they provide us with a definite answer we will pass it along.

Thank you for your interest in Hobbylinc.com_

I don't like getting jerked around!  
Or so help me :roll: 'nough said!


----------



## edwhitefire (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey, it's so big it will tell YOU where it wants to be!!
And about moving out of your bedroom, heck, my models and toys got soo extensive I built a whole garage around them!


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

Mine is going in that big, empty, dusty place my Unobtainium Enterprise was supposed to go!

John


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

*Hmm*

Hmm. That's interesting. My guess is that only a few people really know what's going on, but they won't talk because it's good for product buzz. 

Pretty classic marketing.

If the damn thing doesn't get produced, it seems to me several people will make sure this ends up on CNN


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Well, I got an e-mail from Playing Mantis today that said:

"Hello Mark,

Yes, Star Trek Enterprise NCC 1701-A are available. Check with your retailer as we will be shipping to retailers starting this week.

Best Regards,
Customer Service"

This was in response to an e-mail I sent way back when, when the 1:1000 showed up on the front page of the PL site and the refit disappeared completely.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I called megahobby.com and they told me that they should get them in a day or two and then they would ship out about 100 or more in the next couple of days after receiving them to fill pre-orders!So not long now!


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

*How many did you order?*

Ok now that the Big E is almost here how many did you order?I have 3 ordered .One at Hobbytown ,one at Kings Hobby and one from MegaHobby ,and I know that if I see one on a shelf I will buy it as well.So that is one to build ,one to kitbash and one to save for when one gets destroyed in some freak accident!


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

None!

I'm holding out for one of those home improvement shows to turn up and add an extention on to my house.

That and the 1/1000th scale NX.

Seriously. Fabulous model but just too damn big for my display shelves.

Jim


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Displayed vertically, it could make a fine table lamp.

On the other hand, if you have a double garage . . . 

Jim


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I pre-ordered exactly one w/my local hobby shop. I just can't justify more than that given my lack of display space.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I too have limited space .I am giving up the space where my old AMT refit sat to the Big E I build .I guess I will have to put the old one in the attic.When I do a kitbash I will hang it from the ceilling in some corner.


----------



## dsscse (Dec 19, 2004)

I pre-ordered 2 from Megahobby a month apart 6 months ago, my averishus side wants one on the shelf gathering dust (as will the build one untill I get brave enough to look it in the eyes {photon torpedo launchers}) and value if there is only one run........but It would make a terrific (bash) reliant or 1701-A and then I will look for a third ........sigh.
One worrying thing though, my wife (god bless her nievity and concept of size) says I can have both the 1701 refit and NX-01 1:350 (still in box {and spare one} for same reason as will be for 1701 COWARDICE!) in the lounge room as long as they light up and look nice (evil cackle I've got you now Skywalker!) Thank goodness the lounge is 35' x 25' with a ceiling going from 9' to 20'! a normal sized room would have a hard time with these beasties /Scottie/ "there be whales!" /Scottie/


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

I pre-ordered 2 from Doll & Hobby when it was first rumored to be coming out. That's a long tome ago. LOL!

James


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

2 from doll-hobby couldn't pass that kind of a deal they have for it


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

I pre-ordered 2 from Doll-Hobby in December. Now I'm having to find out what my university does with packages that come for people who don't live here anymore. Now I'm nervous because if they don't have my mail-forwarding card it'll go return to sender. The thing is my uni is very good at losing stuff like that!

edit:
It's coming here instead of my permanent address because my bank is retarded. The billing address on my debit card is supposed to be my home, but because the card was sent to me here, somehow this is in the computer as my billing address. Anyway, I've been waiting for this order to go through before changing it because I don't want to lose my place in line :freak:


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

> Right, cause lord knows Frank doesn't have enything else to stock, inventory, or do down at D&H. He's just sitting around waiting for these so he can send you yours first.


I'm not saying that. What I'm saying is that there are enough people around, and enough orders on this thing, as it pretty much is the biggest kit of the year, that there's no reason to be sitting around on it, at least start getting them out the door. The time spent responding to the "where's my kit" emails alone should get 10 or 12 out


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

I just ordered one. It'll be the biggest thing in my apartment. :lol:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Zero for me. Although I probably should have pre-ordered one. The odds of any store in this town carrying one is probably somewhere near (or below) zero.


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

Its not here yet...........



http://www.finescale.com/fsm/community/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=40909


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Nighteagle2001 said:


> Its not here yet...........
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.finescale.com/fsm/community/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=40909


I talked to MegaHobby and they confirmed that they should get them in a couple of days.


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

I'm holding out for when Hobby Lobby has its 50% off sale. Get two for the price of one.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I looked up my preorder number on Hobbylinc and it informed me that my preorder had been cancelled since it had been more than 6 months.


----------



## smithdl69 (Jan 28, 2005)

I ordered 2 from Megahobby. I have a new rule if the model is big order 2 if the model is small order 4. I'm not going to be caught again when kits go out of production and end up trying to beg the manufacturer to re-release it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Two from Doll & Hobby, and I'll pick up 2 at the Hobby House when they get them in. More later, if possible.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I ordered one from Doll & Hobby and I have one coming from somewhere else.. if I get lucky. 

Once they are more readily available I'll pick up a few more.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hobby Shops are almsot always the LAST places that have a clue as to what's going on. I remember a hobby store owner telling me in no uncertain terms that they absolutely DID NOT carry Star Trek models... this as I was trying to purchase FOUR PL Enterprise kits at the counter. :freak:


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

What??They manufactured the refit and aren't going to ship it according to the Finescale Modeler site,Can't be true,but then again I knew it was a bad omen when RC2 got involved with the Star Trek models.


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

*57*

I pre-ordered 57. I need a fleet to fight the forces of evil.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

2 from Doll-Nobby, and will probably pick up 2 more later.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*One is a Lonely Number*

I am getting one from MegaHobby although I wish I was getting 2 more but, one is better than none.

AZbuilder
John


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

I just ordered a case from megahobby. (4) Was going to order 3 originally, one to build up as the refit, one to build as the Reliant (as I doubt it will ever be released now) and one for a backup. Decided to go with a case. As nice as this kit is it is an investment not a splurge and the boxes are not really that big.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Nobody should deal with HOBBYLINC!*

I had 2 those new Revell 1/72 scale German WWII VIIC sub kits on pre-order for six months! ( one for me and another for qtans Xmas gift ) at what I thought was a low price....I even have copies of e-mails of thier response telling me that *NO MATTER WHAT I WILL GET MY MODEL AT THAT PRICE!.......*

Well when it came time to finally ship they told me that they could not give me that price.....now I could understand a goof up on the projected price ....BUT! how many people ordered there kits six months in advanced and out of those who may have....how many folks did they promise that price too?!

They should have bit the bullet on that one and gave me my kits at the price they told me, that would have been the right thing to do......So I cancelled my order! 

JERKS!


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

De-stress Fluke, de-stress...here, take your medication. Raided the evidence locker and got the good stuff for ya!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey Mitch.....Just give me a ride on the electric school bus!


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

sorry not beatting up on D&H or any online or street retaler just trying to illustrate that because the boat from china was unloaded on the 10th lets say that it will not be in consumer hands on the 11th or 12th. but I do love to poke fun at the 9 to 5 office worker:
9:00 show up at work
9:30 get coffie
10:00 get ready for work
11:00 coffie break
11:30 get ready for lunch
12:00 lunch
1:00 check e-mail
1:30 work
2:00 coffie break
2:30 work
3:30 get ready to leave
4:30 check e-mail
5:00 go home.
Am I to far off the mark? maybe there was one two many "works" in that schedual.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)




----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

grantf said:


> Am I to (too) far off the mark? maybe there was one two (too) many "works" in that schedual (schedule).


Not sure about that, but there are certainly several examples of how not to spell "coffee". Perhaps you should hang out with the 9-to-5ers more often (they usually have at least one dictionary available as a loaner). :wave: 

P.S. Sorry man, just poking fun.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

That sounds like my Job!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I have 2 cases on preorder and hopefully some more after that. Once PL's License goes belly up I want about 6 more cases to stash until I can make that million on ebay lol


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Only got two Pre-ordered. That is as much as I can afford. But I intend on buying a Lot of Rubber Mix to make one Giant freaking Mold. Could you see me bringing in the 350 "E" solid resin to a show, It will need it's own Concrete Pedestal.  :lol:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Steven Coffey said:


> Ok now that the Big E is almost here how many did you order?I have 3 ordered .One at Hobbytown ,one at Kings Hobby and one from MegaHobby ,and I know that if I see one on a shelf I will buy it as well.So that is one to build ,one to kitbash and one to save for when one gets destroyed in some freak accident!


King's Hobby! One of the best hobby shops in Austin in my opinion, next to the Village Hobby Shop.

I ordered two online and anxiously awaiting them.


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

*?*

What's a schedual?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

The ARE WE THERE YET?s have increased tenfold this week. A sure sign of the A-Pocky-Clips and the coming of the Anti-Elvis.

"The beast shall have seven jumpsuits. And on these jumpsuits shall be a thousand sequins. And his cholesterol number shall be six hundred and sixty-six."
NANNER-SAMMICH 3-16


Can we just wait quietly for our you-know-whats to get to the stores?


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

*Is Hobbylinc reliable?*

OK, I'm getting mixed reviews about Hobbylinc. Has anyone who has done business with Hobbylinc give me some idea as to whether leaving over $50 with them for the promise of a PL Refit was a good idea?


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

cinc2020 said:


> I pre-ordered 57. I need a fleet to fight the forces of evil.


57?!  
Where do you live, the freakin' Batcave?


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

cinc2020 said:


> What's a schedual?


It's two schemonos linked together.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Two from Doll-Hobby, one from my local hobby shop. Two I'll build (one refit and one -A), one I'll keep. When Hobby Lobby has their 50% off sale, I'll probably pick some up for battle damaged versions!


----------



## CvrleII (May 28, 2004)

I preordered two waaaay back last year from the local comic shop


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

WORK is one of those dirty four letter words.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Opus Penguin said:


> King's Hobby! One of the best hobby shops in Austin in my opinion, next to the Village Hobby Shop.
> 
> I ordered two online and anxiously awaiting them.


I fellow Austinite!Very glad to see I am not the only one!I am ashamed to say I have never been to the Village Hobby Shop.I found out about the others because they where close to my house at one time or another.


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

I just got an e-mail from doll-hobby wanting to reverify my info they say kits are arriving soon and it should be shipped to me next week(DDDDRRROOOOOLLLLL) I also just got advance tix to see ROTS DOUBLE DDDRRRROOOLLLL


----------



## chuckman (Nov 25, 2003)

i (supposedly anyway) only preordered one thru dhs, though i dont know if it stuck as i cant check the status on it.....guess i should email to make sure, huh?


----------



## dsscse (Dec 19, 2004)

Trekfreak said:


> 57?!
> Where do you live, the freakin' Batcave?


I think cinc2020 MUST live on orbit in the ISS :tongue:


----------



## dsscse (Dec 19, 2004)

chuckman said:


> i (supposedly anyway) only preordered one thru dhs, though i dont know if it stuck as i cant check the status on it.....guess i should email to make sure, huh?


Just my HO but YES


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

One.


----------



## dsscse (Dec 19, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I looked up my preorder number on Hobbylinc and it informed me that my preorder had been cancelled since it had been more than 6 months.


AAAAAAGH!


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

*Stop Playing With Our Emotions!*

I check out the Polar Lights portion of this board and many of these people, I don't know just to be a silly goose, claim that they have already have recieved their Big E kits already even though the kits are on they way to retailers as we speak. I know it's all in good fun but don't mess around like that, man![nervously twitching]:freak:


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

The last I heard was we are getting a re-pop of a cancelled refit.

James


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

I've got one! Well, six actually, last December.


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

DouuuuuuuUUUBLLEE DEUUUUUUCE!

(directed at Thomas's evil gloating. How DARE you enjoy the fruits of your own labor before we get to)


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Such anger.....dang that rap music!


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

werd yo


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Man! I can't thank Thomas enough for being here to tell us all what is really going on.

There are so many ridiculous rumors flying around, apparently, on other boards.
I contacted a local hobby shop here in New Orleans, who thought because of something that he had read on the internet that his inability to get Refits from his PL distributor had something to do with PL canceling the model.

When I told him the first run had been sold out - something Thomas had warned us about about two months ago, he contacted RC directly.

And what do you know?
It is as Thomas had warned long ago. The entire first run is simply sold out due to pre-orders.

I has nothing to do with cancelations.

While new subjects may be up in the air, no one will say publicly about any as yet unannounced subjects - the inability of slow-moving hobby shops who sat on their hands in deciding to place orders to get the Refit is due to their own sluggishness. NOT because of any cancelation.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^ P.S.

Thomas, since the entire first run is sold out because of pre-orders, Has RC had anything new to say since they last told you they were disappointed with pre-orders? 

Maybe they might now be prodded to note that the kit whose pre-orders they were worried about *has sold out*; and to also reconsider speed and amount of production runs, not to mention newer Trek subjects, like a 1/350th TOS Enterprise?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Thom S. said:


> I've got one! Well, six actually, last December.


Ehem... SIX??? :wave:


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

sorry did not realize there where that many desk jockys out there, spelling no more of a math guy.


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

chuckman said:


> i (supposedly anyway) only preordered one thru dhs, though i dont know if it stuck as i cant check the status on it.....guess i should email to make sure, huh?


my status states "back ordered no shipment sent. Does that sound right?


----------



## NCC1701-A (Apr 19, 2005)

*I ordered...........*

A case of 6:

2 to keep in box in my curio.

1 to build as 1701 refit with lights as in the movie
1 to build as 1701 refit without lights as the real model

1 to build as 1701-A with lights as in the movie
1 to build as 1701-A without lights as the real model 

And Yes I have the space for these models.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Didn't the real model have lights built into it?


----------



## NCC1701-A (Apr 19, 2005)

The same model was used for both 1701 and 1701-A.

Magicam made the studio model light internally. Areas such as the nacelle tip registration and the registration below the officers lounge was lit by using a special lighting system that incorporated dental mirrors. Other then that the model was almost completely self illuminated.

If you go to culttvman and look under Star Trek, there is an AMT that was completely lit to cover all areas just like in the movie.

Nice piece of ingenuity.

As soon as I head to Doll and Hobby to get my kits I am heading to Altamonte to pick up all the lighting materials I need. Special place that a studio model maker would go to.


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

So will this era of wanting for the 1701a become known as the time of the great wait?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Steven Coffey said:


> I fellow Austinite!Very glad to see I am not the only one!I am ashamed to say I have never been to the Village Hobby Shop.I found out about the others because they where close to my house at one time or another.


King's Hobby is good if you want info on future releases. Village Hobby is good if you're looking for hard to find kits, but not good on info. Check 'em out sometime.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Trekfreak said:


> OK, I'm getting mixed reviews about Hobbylinc. Has anyone who has done business with Hobbylinc give me some idea as to whether leaving over $50 with them for the promise of a PL Refit was a good idea?


With the exception of apparently cancelling my pre-order of the 1701 PL refit, they've been really good in terms of service and price. I think you're in good hands with it being so close to shipment. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Something like that. I was sent test shots as the molds were being made to check for detail accuracy and to offer fixes.

The last two I received in December were of the final product which included decals. Even though I spent the better part of 2004 working on the project, I look forward to seeing the completed product in finished boxed form.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> With the exception of apparently cancelling my pre-order of the 1701 PL refit, they've been really good in terms of service and price. I think you're in good hands with it being so close to shipment. :thumbsup:


I thought the same thing about my insurance company ,... before they canceled me for making only one claim.


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

Thomas - Are you involved in designing/proofing the 1/1000 NX-01 kit?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^ Checkout this link, phicks. 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=106703


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

*All encompassing pre-available Refit thread*

I've jammed all the loose threads on this kit into this one larger thread. If you've got an opinion to offer on where to put the model, where you're gonna buy it, or whatever before you actually get the thing, please post it here.

Thanks!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

phicks said:


> Thomas - Are you involved in designing/proofing the 1/1000 NX-01 kit?


 What do you think?
http://www.thomasmodels.com/


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

Thom S. said:


> I've got one! Well, six actually, last December.


Of course he would! He made the darn thing! :freak:


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> With the exception of apparently cancelling my pre-order of the 1701 PL refit, they've been really good in terms of service and price. I think you're in good hands with it being so close to shipment. :thumbsup:


OK, you've put me somewhat at ease. I guess it's the anticipation or I should just switch to decaf? :freak:


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Well, I called Doll and Hobby again to get a better response. I was told this time that they did not expect the Reift to be shipped to them untill next week which in their estimate would take 2-3 weeks to get to them. Then 2-3 weeks for them to ship and get to me. So I'm looking at at least May before I see my 4 I pre-ordered way back when.


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Arghhh... I was so hoping they'd get them in Friday or Monday. I guess their supplier doesn't exactly give them the "FedEx economy 2-day" shipping that we get huh?

At least by the time it gets in my hands I might actually be able to afford the Aztec templates, I didn't plan on being able to.


----------



## Trekfreak (Mar 26, 2005)

heiki said:


> So will this era of wanting for the 1701a become known as the time of the great wait?


No, I guess it'll be called _The Big Wet One_ when every delivery person will freak out when total strangers finally recieving their kits plants a big wet one on the UPS man's cheek.


----------



## LindaSmile (Mar 24, 2005)

We just received our first shipment at StarshipModeler today. May I be one of the first to congratulate you, Thomas, on a job well done! Quite impressive!

You can order it now online at http://www.starshipmodeler.com/store/store.cfm. They will start shipping tomorrow. Orders are shipped within 24 hours of receiving payment. The price is $48 + shipping. It's a big box, and US shipping prices vary between $7 - $13. International orders are welcome, but shipping varies greatly by location.

If it's not appropriate to post selling information here on these boards, then I apologize. Please remove the info.

Thanks,

Linda


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

I just called Doll and Hobby......Way too many conflicting stories......I was told they were not getting them for 3 weeks.....etc......anyway, they did in deed receive a partial shipment today and all FIRST orders will be going out on Monday. I luckily ordered a case when they first put up their pre-order, and I was confirmed for shipment on Monday

The wait is OVER!!


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

Oh God Oh God Oh God Oh God


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

GOOD NEWS ALL 

The fleet has landing here in Idaho at hobbytown But no sooner than they opened their first case they were gone by the time I got there. The manager said that they only got a small order and the rest of it should be here next tuesday.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

*JEEZZZ I CAN"T STAND IT MUCH LONGER!*
Saturday is my Birthday but dang it NO REFIT for me-yet!
i ordered FOUR from MegaHobby and FOUR from Doll & Hobby to see which will get here first! so far neck and neck tie for NOTHING!
C'mon guys- SEND MY REFITS!!!!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

*My 2 PL Refits have SHIPPED!*

I got the notice in the mail tonight.... I will get them on the 27th!

Woohooo!


----------



## dsscse (Dec 19, 2004)

jgoldsack said:


> I got the notice in the mail tonight.... I will get them on the 27th!
> 
> Woohooo!


Which company?


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

*Notification From Doll & Hobby Shoppe*

Just got this e-mail:
-------------------------------------
Thanks to everyone e-mailing about this kit lately. We started to receive these on Friday. ERTL tells me all I have ordered did ship in the last week. Unfortunately, they shipped them by 2 different carriers, and 5 different shipments. We have a lot coming! Some of you may have received notice yours shipped on Friday, while others won't receive notice until this upcoming week. Right now I am at the mercy of the trucking companies that have my orders. Please be patient, and these will go out as soon as received. Please note that due to the full cases of 4 being oversize UPS, shipping prices can vary for different regions of the country. UPS has had price increases since the time many of you had placed orders, so your original totals can vary. I am sorry about this, but with fuel costs what they are, the shipping companies are adding fuel surcharges to many shipments. The size of the box is huge! Thanks again, Frank Winspur, The Doll & Hobby Shoppe.
------------------------------------------
So everyone try to be patient and stop bugging Frank. LOL!

We will get them eventually.

James


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Yes, I got the same thing.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

i applaud Frank for excellent customer service keeping us informed and truthful about the postage( after i kept bugging him about my case of refits,of course!)


----------



## chuckman (Nov 25, 2003)

somehow it got routed to my junk mail folder, but i got that mail too. YIPEE, though im not too enthusiad about the prices part, just shelled out $500 of tax money for new computer parts 

havent even finished my nx-01 yet.....


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

I don't think the email address I gave DH is still good, but I just went to the web site to check the order status and it just says "Back Ordered, No Shipment Set". Do you guys see a shipdate on your order status screen?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

This is an interesting part....


-------------------------------------
ERTL tells me all I have ordered did ship in the last week. Unfortunately,...
------------------------------------------


ERTL? Shouldn't that be PL or RC2? Just curious. Anyway, good news. I'm looking forward to getting my hands on this thing finally.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

dsscse said:


> Which company?



Oops...

Doll-Hobby.


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

uss_columbia said:


> I don't think the email address I gave DH is still good, but I just went to the web site to check the order status and it just says "Back Ordered, No Shipment Set". Do you guys see a shipdate on your order status screen?


hey mine says the same so I hope that we are still in the waiting boat.
I ordered mine back in nov, 2003.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Just got one in. I took a quick peek in the box and was floored by the amount of plastic in there. The molding even looks finer and sharper than what I expected from a PL hardware kit. Thanks for making such an awesome kit and getting the details right!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I wonder when these things are going to show in Canada. The stores I've talked to out here on the West Coast haven't heard anything... Guess I'll keep waiting.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Still nothing here in Edmonton either, but one shop I frequent says they expect to have some before the end of the week... ooh, so excited! :thumbsup:

Dan


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

*Take a big BOW Thomas and Chris and Dave.....*

The E refit kit has to be the HIGHEST watermark for the company that once existed called Polar Lights. we all can see your dedication and commitment to this model and your hard work will pay off in many many ways-at least from all of us privileged to own and build and enjoy this kit. it may seem alittle geekish to note that but i am sure all of us builders and collectors can't express enough our warm thoughts to all of you who have made this a reality!

Thomas- your dedication to make this the most accurate representation of this ship has to be your greatest achievement, unless (unlikely at this time) more 350th scale Trek ships get produced, you can stand by this one as the "ultimate"

Dave- thanks for just getting this done, period.

Chris- your finest art ever-what a magnificent image! :wave: 
Gary


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Whoa, deja vu... I swear I just read this post... weird... :freak:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

tripdeer said:


> Still nothing here in Edmonton either, but one shop I frequent says they expect to have some before the end of the week... ooh, so excited! :thumbsup:
> 
> Dan


Hey Dan, which shop is that?

Thanks.

Brad.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Kites and Other Delights, in the West Edmonton Mall. They've got a great selection of plastic models and supplies, but they also double as a sort of toy store, featuring kids stuff, Lego, etc.

I'm moving back to Grande Prairie on Saturday, so I *really* hope they have one in by then. :crossedfingers:

Dan


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Okay, thanks! I wonder if they ship to Grande Prairie!


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

Doll hobby just updated there site the refit is in stock!


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Dr. Brad said:


> Okay, thanks! I wonder if they ship to Grande Prairie!


I sure as heck hope so, because if they don't have any in by Saturday, it's either that or.... ROAD TRIP!!!! :thumbsup: 

Dan


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

got mine this morning!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

idman said:


> Oh God Oh God Oh God Oh God


I'll have what he's having. :tongue:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I should be getting one or two this week from a local shop. My D&H order still hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

JGG1701 said:


> I'll have what he's having. :tongue:


:lol:


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

Well lets just say 3 BIG rubber bands, 20 small pieces of scotch tape. One medium sized coffee table and the look on my buddies face when he gets here. Priceless!

This kit loose fits better than the AMT kits did with work and glue.


----------



## Captain America (Sep 9, 2002)

*Breakdown for transporting...?*

Gang,

Has anyone figured out how to set up the refit so it can be 'broken down' for safe transport to hobby shows & such?  Carting a 3 ft model around, ESPECIALLY that particularly vulnerable design, is just asking for disaster... :freak: 

Greg


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

> This kit loose fits better than the AMT kits did with work and glue.


ANYTHING fits better than an AMT kit. Not a single one I've ever had has survived more than a few years, and that was assuming I ever finished it, which was only DS9 and the Defiant


----------



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

Captain America said:


> Gang,
> 
> Has anyone figured out how to set up the refit so it can be 'broken down' for safe transport to hobby shows & such?  Carting a 3 ft model around, ESPECIALLY that particularly vulnerable design, is just asking for disaster... :freak:
> 
> Greg


 Just my lousy $.02 worth....

You could always have it all ready to go and hooked up but not together...I mean have the saucer finished, secondary hull finished, nacelles and pylons finished but not everything together. If you're driving you could easily secure it in your vehicle...and when you get to conventions and what not just put the ship together...have some sort of set up or something that it will easly snap together in place, I dunno? Anyone else wanna have a stab at this??


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

Someone said something about using a nut and bolt arangement to tie the dish to the secondary hull. As the engine pylons are a part of the secondary hull, that part could be assembled and the engines set to snap on. Would take a little work on the engine attachment points to make them a little tighter and such to make the engines align correctly. (They tend to roll outward)
I would also lighten the dish a bit. but maybe a way to attach it could be done so that the impulse crystal could be removed to screw it down, and then snapped back in place.


----------



## chuckman (Nov 25, 2003)

Heavens Eagle said:


> Someone said something about using a nut and bolt arangement to tie the dish to the secondary hull. As the engine pylons are a part of the secondary hull, that part could be assembled and the engines set to snap on. Would take a little work on the engine attachment points to make them a little tighter and such to make the engines align correctly. (They tend to roll outward)
> I would also lighten the dish a bit. but maybe a way to attach it could be done so that the impulse crystal could be removed to screw it down, and then snapped back in place.


im thinking a piece of all thread (or a steel rod with threads on each end, probably stronger) would work well here. couple of bent washers on either end, with a locknut on bottom and a regular nut up top. only thing is the impulse crystal is popped in from the bottom of the top saucer half, not from above like the aftermarket pieces for the ertl refit. to me it seems like the best way to acces that joint woul be through the impulse housing itself, havent test the fit of it yet, but if its snug enough fitting, that might do the trick. 

something similar could be done with the nacelles, with the removeable nut on the inside of the secondary hull, and the rod coming out with the nacelle, a bit easier to do if you dont build in the shuttle bay.


----------

